# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Travel insurance for an around the world trip?

## travelworld

Hey everyone,

After traveling to Ghana in Africa and volunteering there for three months i have found myself desperatly wanting to see more of the world! So i am planning to travel with a friend using an around the world ticket but we have no specific time scale, were gonig for the whole "travel until the money runs out" idea.


Anyhow i was just wondering what type of insurance i would need to go for, i have looked a little into backpackers insurance, Is that my only option? how do i book the insurance without knowing how long i will be traveling and what sort of prices should i expect to pay!

Any suggestions would be greatly appretiated, there seems to be many friendly and helpful people on here so i thought this was the best place to ask!

----------

